# Tropical fish



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone of this site keep tropical fish? If so what sort? How many tanks?
I keep flowerhorns (one in my pic), Bristlenose catfish (Peppermint, Albinos), I keep L number catfish too, L397, L333, L134, L168.
I got 9 tanks
So what do you keep?
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## miss2 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey chris i also keep a mix.
have 3 community tanks with mainly the live barers breeding in them then an american and a few african tanks, have plecs in each tank and cherry and zebra shrimp in the ones where they wont get eaten lol
also have a a fair amount of different species of corys


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 16, 2009)

hehhe i work at an aqurium, ive got designated tanks at the aquarium that ive set up and are mine though, three arowana's a white gibbiceps, a birchir in a 1800 litre tank. Then a 500 litre FOWLR tank with a lionfish and a batfish. a 700 litre planted tank with a few denison barbs and the list goes on!~


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 16, 2009)

hey mate i keep oscars,red devils,convicts,trimacs and flowerhorns also,can you post some pics of yours,(flowerhorn)


----------



## RELLIK81 (Sep 16, 2009)

ive got 
1 red devil
2 Angel fish
2 golden gourami
2 blue gourami
2 bristle nose

the red devil is in a tank on his own


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

arowanas are around $300 and birchir around the $300 mark
luke1 did you breed the pep and albino together?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

Luke1 did you breed the albino and pep together?
and arowanas price around $300 and bichir depends on the kind roughly around $300+


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

sda


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont keep any fish at the moment but I used to have a planted community tank and an african cichlid tank. I also used to breed 7 bar frontosa's, sailfin and clown plecos, albino and peppermint bristlenose and venustus.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry for the extra posts, my computer lagged


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep a coupe of golden gouramis, a few rainbow sharks, a couple of blue crays and a big old Oscar


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 16, 2009)

Luke the tanks are in the shop, i work at the shop... these are esentially "my tanks" as i have set them up and take care for them and the fish, but yea they are owend by the shop. well theres a silver aro thats massive a green base chilli red and a normal saratoga (jardini) the birchir is a ornate (i think) and we got him recently hes great fun to watch! the marine tank is pretty basic but looks nice forgot to add that in the marine tank there is a parrot fish


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 16, 2009)

Photos peeps?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep Aussie natives, snakehead gudgeon, empire gudgeon, purple spot gudgeon, salmon tail cat, tandanus cat, sleepy cod. The sleepy cod & snakehead gudgeon go crazy for live feeder barbs & koi. Splash n smash! Unforunately one of my snakeheads decided he could fit one of my purple spots down his gob. He couldn't of course, but still managed to kill the PSG. 
There's some pics in my albums if you're interested, need updating tho'.


----------



## jinin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have 1 tank, i keep in it:

HalfBeaks
Clown Loaches
Rainbow Sharks
Harlequins
Gourami's


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> I keep Aussie natives, snakehead gudgeon, empire gudgeon, purple spot gudgeon, salmon tail cat, tandanus cat, sleepy cod. The sleepy cod & snakehead gudgeon go crazy for live feeder barbs & koi. Splash n smash! Unforunately one of my snakeheads decided he could fit one of my purple spots down his gob. He couldn't of course, but still managed to kill the PSG.
> There's some pics in my albums if you're interested, need updating tho'.




you feed your fish Kois?
arnt they expensive? or do you mean goldfish
cheers


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> you feed your fish Kois?
> arnt they expensive? or do you mean goldfish
> cheers


 
No, they are koi. The shop I get them from gets excess stock from a breeder* (the koi are only 30-40mm in length). $15 for 10. They last about an hour......if that. I do have a chuckle at the thought of a potential collectable koi getting hammered by a sleepy cod. 

They are out of stock at the moment, so it's back to feeder barbs (small tiger barbs). They last longer than the koi, a bit more aware of danger, whereas the koi just sit there & get eaten.

*When I say "breeder", I believe it's a bloke with a big pond that is just getting rid of excess fish to prevent overpopulation, I don't think he does it for "show animals" or anything. A koi is just a big goldfish anyway, they breed like crazy.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

koi are acuatally illiegal to keep, they have whiskers and a better color than a goldfish, feeder barbs are good too


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> koi are acuatally illiegal to keep, they have whiskers and a better color than a goldfish, feeder barbs are good too


 
Must be a Vic thing then, there's heaps here, you'll find them for sale in heaps of aquarium shops. Yeah I know they colour up better than goldies, but I've found they get eaten whatever colour they are .


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

lol yeh must be any photos of your fish?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 16, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> lol yeh must be any photos of your fish?


 
Yep, go to my profile & check my albums


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

great natives, ill post pics up of my tanks once i get a camera. Anyone else on this forrum have fish?


----------



## Keliculus (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to keep alot of fish at one point I have a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank filled with angels, corys, bristle noses, platys, mollies, neons, glass catfish, blind cave fish and a black ghost knife. As well as I think 4 other tanks filled with breeders and one smaller community tank, and 2 or 3 little tanks with fighting fish

At the moment I only have 2 small tanks on in my room with my archer fish and one in the living room with neons, paradise fish, plattys and corys oh and a fighter


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep/sell alot of fish ( over 300 tanks) , only keep some CRS and aros at home now. rest are bussness.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 16, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> yea sure did......they go nuts, just found out they've got another 60+ eggs
> really? huh i heard they were in the thousands thats why i was to lazy to get one....and if a bichir is what im thinking of i was told that too buy some guy from ANGFA




Can you please post a pic of their fries?
Just a little curios to see what they look like as I have heard that they are a different type of brisltenose altogether, never heard of anyone saying that they bred them together

and i forgot to say that a silver arowana costs around $300, the most common one, whereas you can get a green one for $600+ and other dif types of asians arowanas.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 16, 2009)

Only tropical fish I keep are betta splendens (siamese fighters). have 9 at the moment, 4 males, 5 females, have a pair in the breeding setup at the moment, ready to spawn this weekend


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey chris..is that actually your flowerhorn or claiming someone elses pic..i havent seen any flowerhorns like yours in oz or did you get it imported from thailand/usa


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeh the flowerhorn is acutally mine, got it from a friend when it was young.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

some photos of them when they were a lil younger


----------



## chondrogreen (Sep 17, 2009)

ewwwww hybrids


----------



## pdsn99 (Sep 17, 2009)

Currently;

Coral Trop Marine 
NT (Black & White) Nemo's
Blue surgeon (Dory)
Banana Wrasse
Coral Banded Shrimp
2x Sea Sausages

Community Tank with Turtle
Neons
Julii Corys
Clown Loachs
Glass Catfish
2x Breeding Pairs of Bristles
Siamese Flying Fox

Yabby with White Clouds (food)

Had various other marines in the past
Favourites were Breeding Pair of Maroon Clowns & Tiger Blenny

I work randomly at an aquarium - so I have also looked after a number of display tanks

Good fun but very expensive hobby


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

pdsn99 said:


> Currently;
> 
> Coral Trop Marine
> NT (Black & White) Nemo's
> ...



How big is the community tank and what sort of turtle is in it? are they living together peacefully?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

do the yabbies eat the catfish?

i have a few suckerfish in my croc tank but would love to put some yabbies in there for him to eat. 
but im afraid the yabbies will eat my suckerfish.


----------



## sweetangel (Sep 17, 2009)

i currently have my waterdragon tank set up with a big 3.5ft x2x2 fish tank. 
in there are sharks, clown loaches, glass catfish, chilli barbs, rosey barbs, baby koi, red tail shark? and some aussie rainbow looking fish. most of these were in my bf's tank with his turtles and will go back there. he also had 2 big silver dollars, 2 big gourami of sorts and an angel fish.

my 4ft tank under this big tank which is like a sump has my 3 oscars (2 normal 1 albino), my pearl gourami, powder blue gourami, dwarf gourami and yellow gourani. also has a few rosey barbs and some red eye tetras?, and my bf's cool little Scat's. at the moment they are still small and have the bright highlighter orange colour down the top and back of them  pretty sweet!

but that 4ft tank will soon be rid of most of those fish and will be my african cichilid tank and im hoping to get some electric yellows and blues, keep the oscars and get some venustus and others 

my bf also has a marinie tank. its 6X2X2 ft. in there he has a blue starfish, a sea apple, cleaner wrasse, reef rabbit fish, foxface rabbit fish, 2 maroon clown fish, another clown fish with yellow fins and face (not sure of name), fire gobbi, sleeper gobbi, brown tang, yellow tang, sailfin tang, hmm what else, a coral beauty, i think there might be other stuff in there but alot has died and stuff it is the biggest waste of money! he also has a small 3ft tank that used to have his lion fish and a yellow angel fish but both of them died! the lion fish was cool. so ow there are 3 regular clown fish in there and one black and white one


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

sweetangel said:


> i currently have my waterdragon tank set up with a big 3.5ft x2x2 fish tank.
> in there are sharks, clown loaches, glass catfish, chilli barbs, rosey barbs, baby koi, red tail shark? and some aussie rainbow looking fish. most of these were in my bf's tank with his turtles and will go back there. he also had 2 big silver dollars, 2 big gourami of sorts and an angel fish.
> 
> my 4ft tank under this big tank which is like a sump has my 3 oscars (2 normal 1 albino), my pearl gourami, powder blue gourami, dwarf gourami and yellow gourani. also has a few rosey barbs and some red eye tetras?, and my bf's cool little Scat's. at the moment they are still small and have the bright highlighter orange colour down the top and back of them  pretty sweet!
> ...



the first pic is awesome, does the water dragon ever eat or attack the fish?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

also, did you buy that setup? or make it?


----------



## pdsn99 (Sep 17, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> How big is the community tank and what sort of turtle is in it? are they living together peacefully?


 
Standard 6ft tank, ELN turtle only a juvi - I predict the neons will be the first to go, however at this stage everything is peachy.

The yabby is in her own tank. I wouldn't suggest mixing yabbies with anything you want to live. The only way I guess would be taking off the claws - but that is a little cruel.

Yabbies eat at night - fish sleep at night -> you do the math.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 17, 2009)

WOW chris really nice flowerhorns, you selling? i know id be interested


----------



## ChrisZhang (Sep 17, 2009)

nah not selling and not breeding too, they are just displays,


----------



## kak1 (Oct 3, 2009)

I keep L333, L134's and breed L201's.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 3, 2009)

1 tank, 2 rivulatus and babies to come


----------



## dottyback (Oct 4, 2009)

Fish are fantastic but hard work, i have only 1 tank left i used to have 40.

I keep these freshwater rays in a 8x30x30 tank.
8)






kak1, you will appreciate this fish an L014, i no longer have it but when i did it was just over
40cm!


----------



## sivmaster (Oct 4, 2009)

*Cichlids V the dark side*

Yes love me cichlids,13 tanks running = 3 x 6 foot , 2 x 5 foot , 2 x 4 foot , 4 x 3 foot , 2 x 2 foot
7 Bar Frontosa colony 30cm x 10 , livingstonii colony , tropheus Ikola colony ,duboisi, Electric yellow colony x 3, electric blue colony , young cobolts ,mangana colony , albino & common bristle nose , just got out of breeding the American Geophagus species 
Slowly converting over to the reptiles 

Cheers Sivmaster


----------



## moreliainsanity (Oct 4, 2009)

*Nice set ups*

I keep Aros, oscars and few clowns, will get some pics this arvo, I do agree they are much, much more hardwork than reptiles but relaxing to look at


----------



## chondrogreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres one of my African display tanks. It's a 8x2x2 and has had many different species in it over the years.
I am currently setting up a 6x2x2 Malawi display in the garage and I recently sold off 30 of my breeding tanks as Im no longer into it.

Sorry about pic quality.
They were taken on a film camera some years ago.
At that time it had just completed cycling and was stocked with "Tropheus moorii - Ikola 2 kaiser" fry (as seen in last 2 pics)


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's a pic of Dudley my Oscar


----------



## toddy1964 (Oct 4, 2009)

I miss my frontosa's, great african cichlids. Had them from little babies to 13 inches long.


----------



## theplantguys (Oct 4, 2009)

30 x 4 foot tanks that are divided some into 2, 3, 4 makes 82 tanks at the store. and 54 x 4 foot at home and friend has 30 x 6ft that does a lot of breeding for the shop, so we have a few, and just a few to many species to list.

how i do?


----------



## Neo_LT (Oct 4, 2009)

This is my Malawi cichlids or MELANOCHROMIS AURATUS aquarium.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 4, 2009)

just neon tetras with a ghost knife. they share their tank with breeding albino long finned bristlenose 

i used to breed guppies, bettas and bristlenose


----------



## garycahill (Oct 4, 2009)

I just love your stingrays Ben!
If I only had the room.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 4, 2009)

shooshoo said:


> just neon tetras with a ghost knife. they share their tank with breeding albino long finned bristlenose
> 
> i used to breed guppies, bettas and bristlenose


 
Be prepared to get rid of your ghost knife, they get over a foot long and have an appetite for consuming smaller tank mates...


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

just got my tanks up and running a few weeks ago, put my fish in last week, dont worry just water from their old tanks, i have some orange head tapajos, a breeding trio or peppermint bristlenose, a colony of albino bristlenose and marble peacocks, a breeding pair of flowerhorns and over 500 guppies. ill post up some pics soon


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone got any red devils they can put pics up of??


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

here in melbourne, there is this lake called hazelwood pondage and it is heated up by the building and there are red devil living in there, beautiful red colours, there are also some other tropical fish living in there too, like tilapia, zebras and convicts and other stuff. but i think they put some burramundi in to grow out


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 5, 2009)

ahhhh ....im on the look out for a red devil for my big 6 foot tank......either a red devil or a flowerhorn.....


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

check petlink they always have american cichlids for sale


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

[video=youtube;e_kDB0qPVtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_kDB0qPVtA[/video]
[video=youtube;4xQtDz-MrTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xQtDz-MrTk[/video]
[video=youtube;MYgMZn79ZS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYgMZn79ZS4[/video]
[video=youtube;6kz_I8SyWPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kz_I8SyWPE[/video]


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 5, 2009)

just a few vids of some of my fish


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey what do you feed your flowerhorns??


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 7, 2009)

hikari flowerhorn pellets and bloodworms, occasionally live food and meal worms


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 7, 2009)

do you mean hikari lionhead??
im currently using hikari lionhead mixed with some colour enhancing food called fast colour......and i occasionaly give em beef heart.....but only once to twice a week


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 7, 2009)

No there is a hikari flowerhorn and larger cichlids worked a treat when i used to keep central americans


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 7, 2009)

I keep clown loaches, reticulated loaches, angelfish, albino bristlenose catfish, peppered corydoras, neon tetras, black neon tetras, guppies ( breed them ), rainbowfish, silver dollars, silver shark, red tailed black shark, swordtails, flying foxes and mosquito fish ( breed them ) used to have more though they r pretty easy to keep and r really nice


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 18, 2009)

some pics of my 6 foot fish tank and its occupant


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice looking fh you have there rellik, im guessing a marble head but looks a bit like a cross EWWW hahah nah, great size tank you have!


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah i think its just a normal flower horn...if it isnt then i got a bargain .....i would love a good colouring fish but dont want to spend the money they are fetching.....


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a standard grade FH.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 18, 2009)

Most standards are called marble heads only difference is you get A grade marbles and the lower class, but nowadays there is no point becuase they are all interbred.

I got my new giant gourami a few days back hes a big fiesty fella i called him Gigi


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 19, 2009)

ohh ok....i got him maily cuz of the hump he has at his size and his personality...all the rest swam away he was the only on that came up to the from of the tank to say hello....


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 19, 2009)

looks like a red or orange kamfa


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Chris if it was a red kamfa it wouldnt be very cheap


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah i doubt it would be a red kamfa...showed my friend who knows a bit about fish and he told me it isnt a flower horn...he said there is no flower on its head....told me its more like a red devil...either way im not fussed...


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 19, 2009)

i got red kamfa for $8 ea


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 19, 2009)

ohhh how much to send them to adelaide??


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 19, 2009)

i mean, i got my red kamfa for $8ea, i got about 300, sold some and now i have some but keeping them as display, they have quite a big hump, but its because their mother is a king kong 
just check Australian Pet Link - Your Guide to Pets in Australia - Dogs - Cats - Birds - Fish - Aquarium - Horses


----------



## kak1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Dottyback nice photos. I love L014's as they are one of my favourite plecs. Unfortunately I may sell one or two of my colonies due to not having enough time to look after them.


----------



## gold&black... (Oct 23, 2009)

Non of u guys have Discus????? Went down to pet barn a few years ago and they had such a spread of then I would KILL to get some of the morphs....... They to me have to be the best of all tropical fish.......


----------

